# Post your band's live performance.



## Kendalllikevines (Oct 16, 2013)

This is my band, The Winter ( facebook.com/thewinterfl ) 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/FXYaup93LHc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Kendalllikevines (Oct 16, 2013)

THat didn't work. lol The Winter at Rocktoberfest III - YouTube


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like a tight set! 

Here you go:


----------



## QuickNick7 (Oct 17, 2013)

A Grave Regard - (Untitled) - YouTube


----------



## SjPedro (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's my band: Touch of God with an original song

Touch Of God- Weapons by Our Side LIVE - YouTube


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## robare99 (Oct 17, 2013)

New Year's Eve. Wedding, 300 people, my cover band. 

I'm the fatass doing the solo.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 17, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


>




when you said "savage garden" I was all AWWWWWW DUDE but then you started playing 46 & 2 

Kickass cover, dudes!!


----------



## Cynic (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## will_shred (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sure this is nothing compared to the ones above me, this particular video, I ....ed up the solo royal because we played the song way to fast. It's usually supposed to be Doom metal slow lol. 



Spoiler



it's not metal, for those of you who were expecting metal. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=582558591802677


----------



## Ckackley (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Sdrizis89 (Oct 17, 2013)

Usurp The King - The Mad General (9/20/13 Live @ Blackthorn 51) - YouTube

Usurp the King

I'm rocking the jackson soloist (mahogany neck and body) with the dimarzio crunch lab and liquifire through an engl savage 120.


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 21, 2013)

A few videos of my band playing at home, and a couple of us on tour.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 21, 2013)

My band as it stands now....
[YOUTUBEVID]med9fbHeVRw[/YOUTUBEVID]

And one from before I started playing guitar in the band.
[YOUTUBEVID]dKHT0RN3gxM[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Hemorrhage (Oct 25, 2013)

Both of these videos are from our tour in Brazil last summer. The second video is not from our "best gig ever" but let it be shared never the less!


----------



## Edoris (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's a little vid from my band from New Zealand, hope you enjoy:


----------



## Wardoc (Nov 24, 2013)

So hey guys, we played a show in August check it out.We are Above Us The Waves from Kavala,Greece.


----------



## robare99 (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's a couple from this weekend. We're a cover band. Nothing real out if this world. We have fun and make some decent money. 

First set. 



Last song around 2:30am


Good times!


----------



## Ashahalasin (Dec 2, 2013)

My band Inhuman Remnants live set from earlier this year.


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 2, 2013)

FYLP.


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2013)

Melodeath in suits!




No suits


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 3, 2013)

Morphesia (I sing/play guitar)


Squirrelly Arts (guitarist)


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking for video's on our youtube account made me realise we need more videos on youtube! Haha, this is of our first gig as a band, and MY first gig ever. This was about half a year ago.


----------



## DMONSTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Heres my band  Hardcore/Metal


----------



## studmiester7 (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's one of our vids with the audio taken from the house mix. I'm still rocking that AW-7, too


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 28, 2013)

Absolute shit quality


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 28, 2013)

So much noisy business




Even noisier


Much less noisy


----------



## petereanima (Dec 30, 2013)

while my colleagues did fine here, for me it wasn't not my best performance, but this was my first gig after not beeing able to play guitar for ~3 months (hand-wrist inflammation) so I am not too ashamed about it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 30, 2013)

so heavy noise...




Im the tall dude with the white guitar.


Band no longer exists


----------



## Perihelion (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok3hF5608hs

My band Hadean's first show in about four months. Quality is better if you set it to 1080.


----------



## chisox91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Experimental/Progressive kind of metal. We play everything from the aggressive side of us to clean jazz sections to psychedelically driven music using simplicity, extreme dynamics, and having atmospheric type builds within a song


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 6, 2014)

Just a bunch of doods playing loud music


----------



## SamSam (Jan 7, 2014)

A bit old now, but I think this is the only time I've played the Daemoness on stage (low ceilings are the bane of my life).


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 7, 2014)

just some metal...and custom shop jacksons...and engl savage 120...and evh 5150 iii...and high vocals...


----------



## TheSeventhHead (Jan 7, 2014)

Random iPhone recordings of a show a couple months ago.

(...the last couple minutes of a tune)


(...testing the beta version of a new track live)


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 8, 2014)

Various bits from one of our shows last year.

Yes, our bass player is INSANE.


----------



## ACE IT UP (Jan 8, 2014)

A Distant Calm - YouTube

Facebook - A Distant Calm


----------



## mlancaster1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for some constructive criticism here! We blended the live audio from the camera and from the live recording the sound guy made. Both single versions felt like it was missing something but blended sounded best of both worlds. But this is an all new LED light rig we were able to play on so we were pleased with how the live show came out. The lights were amazing and same with the club sound. Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jan 22, 2014)

My band Hexogen - Liberty Never Dies live at Nostalgia's Warwicki, RI 1/17/14


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 3, 2014)

My band *IRITIS*, with our last line up : playing in DC with our fractal videos playing on the side wall 



A jam song of ours ....



Another jam song ....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 3, 2014)

Grind Method performing "Renegades of Funk"


----------



## robare99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Anothe video of us. Christmas party, last song of the night.


----------



## renorhted (Feb 6, 2014)

Not the best Sound Quality, here we were supporting Suffocation and Marduk  :


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Mar 10, 2014)

My band Usurp The King playing a local show in queens, NY with Martyrd.


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 10, 2014)

1st show (better quality) - YouTube

My band Serpens Cauda, some Progressive Metal from Idaho!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Mar 20, 2014)

My band Hexogen last Thursday the 13th in Boston. Not the best quality but considering it was made on a phone could have been worse.

http://youtu.be/_vfVSoSkrD8


----------



## metaljohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Video of my last show with No Altars. Keepin' it violent.

Warning: video contains tasteless moshing, bad jokes and a Dying Fetus cover.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 10, 2014)

Lords of Malice doing some Ozzy. I yanked my cord out but recovered nicely.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7ez20JVe2c


----------



## TedEH (Jul 10, 2014)

Filmed from our jamspace. The guy who did the audio admitted that he doesn't usually mix "heavier" tunes, but it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 10, 2014)

Talk about not being able to see shit. The singer did his lead thing on this one. Didn't sound too bad. I do love the riffs on this one. It's driving me nuts that I can't figure out the tags to embed here. I tried [youtube]*******[/youtube] and that didn't work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un5pF0NwgcY


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 11, 2014)

Sdrizis89 said:


> just some metal...and custom shop jacksons...and engl savage 120...and evh 5150 iii...and high vocals...


You guys are my favorite on this thread. Great harmonies and the singer has pretty damn good range. Reminds me of Jag Panzer a lot. Great job. I'd definitely appreciate it if you gave my posts a listen. The vids are definitely better quality sound than about 90% of the stuff I've heard here. I haven't been able to figure out how to embed here, but my vids are no joke, and they sound pretty damn good.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot man! Im digging that video you posted, harmonies are awesome!


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 13, 2014)

Sdrizis89 said:


> Thanks a lot man! Im digging that video you posted, harmonies are awesome!


Thanks bro. Yeah, that Circle of Iron vid was the only one I played back seat to the solo and intro. The singer has great articulation in his right hand on gutar, he's just a little sloppy. He's got potential to be one of the faster guitarists around. I had a record producer say that my right hand was my secret weapon. I'll agree, my right hand is my best strength. The left is okay. I use every finger unlike about 90% of the players around here. They won't use the pinky for shit. I'm trying to do a super-professional band project here....already got a sick drummer. Got a guitar player too that was in the Malice vids. He's got nice/raw vocals, he's just got to work with me more on double harmonies. All he's got to do is play the standard riff and I'll add in all the harmonious stuff. I'll fill you guys in when I get this project started.


----------



## BenSolace (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's mine 

Divine Solace, melodic/progressive metal from Northamptonshire, UK.



BTW I'm painfully aware that I need to stop looking at the ceiling - my dreads get caught down the back of my shirt and it itches


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Jul 21, 2014)

Some cool stuff in here - live performance vids are a great way to get your own better!

We use an intro when we play gigs - it helps people realize a new act is starting a set, and helps set the mood =)

Anyhoo - here's the intro and an older song we played two months back:


----------



## coldandhomeless (Aug 2, 2014)

my old band doing STEVE VAI- BAD HORSEY... playing an Ibanez Prestige rg1570mr through a Carvin V3... bear with me people lol... http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f_4wTCoPu5o


----------



## leftyaxeman (Aug 4, 2014)

fwd0120 said:


> FYLP.




Great performance man! Bravo!!!


----------



## jay moth (Aug 7, 2014)

Angry, crusty. With some stupid dancing in choruses. It's so good to get back to straightforward, in-your-face kind of music.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 11, 2014)

Alrighty. I'm a member of two bands. I play drums in this one, Undivided, and guitar in my alt-rock band, Auburn Avenue. 
This was our second show that we played at The Underground. We went from opening at our first show to headlining this one. Also this was my first experience playing along to a backing track, which we only did for this one song.
ENJOY.


----------



## zombieritual (Aug 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBEVID]BRnKCSPFxHs[/YOUTUBEVID]

this is from last night, i'm pretty sure that it's so grainy because of the damn giant window on the right side letting so much light in. sorry about that, i was kinda bummed when i got home and saw it. probably would've looked better had i used my iphone instead of my gopro but whatcha gonna do! anyway, the audio is what i recorded while i was playing and is not indicative of how the venue sounds. people were telling me the entire right side kept cutting out for my whole set, i'm assuming maybe the xlr going to FOH wasn't the best, not sure. anyway though, here's some one man 8 string melodic death metal with acoustic stuff in the middle!


----------

